# Emtac/ Tom Tom Group Buy: Issues



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I am considering organising a group buy for an emtac bluetooth receiver and tom tom 2 software.

If you would be interested will you let me know. If there is enough interest I will get the ball rolling.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

If i had an idea what all this stuff is for i might be intrested, maybe a few links ect
Jonah


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

Me 2


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

He meant to say Tom and Jerry not Tom and Tom!!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I am interested in a group buy if you could get it for under Â£320 (the price of TomToms own bluetooth reciever and software package).

For those that don't know:

Emtec is a Bluetooth GPS reciever that you can connect a Bluetooth PDA (or laptop with Bluetooth).

TomTom2 Navigator is some software for Pocket PC type PDAs that allows for routefinding and so on (and also allows you to add a database of speed cameras via some free software called Checkpoint).

Both have been talked about heavily in the Off-Topic section.

Rhod


----------



## mav (Jan 9, 2003)

yes I have been considering getting this for a while and am very interested if you can get a good price - cheers for organising...

Mav ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Okay, sorry about that.

Here are the links:

Emtac receiver:

http://www.pocketgps.co.uk/emtac.asp

Tom Tom 2:

http://www.tomtom.com/products/platform ... Language=1

You will need a bluetooth PDA but there are loads on the market and differenet people will have different preferences so the group buy will not include this.

Thanks.

Please spare us from the jokes about the fact that girlfriend V3.0 or Wife v1.0 is cheaper - funny as they are! ;D


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

what sort of price do you think you could get them for?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Could probably do with a memory card to go with all that lot too but it depends entirely on what PDA you have. But you could try and get SD or Compact flash as an option.

Rhod


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

First attempt: News on the price

For 5 or more 10% (possibly 15% with some negotiating) off - approx Â£320 (depending on my delivery costs)

For 10 plus 20% off - this would work out at about 290 (depending on delivery costs)

I will keep trying for cheaper options.


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

I'd like to express an interest in going in for the group buy, especially if you can organise 20% off.


----------



## mkennedy42 (Jun 18, 2003)

Me would be intrested been looking today for one


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Interest over here......yohoo....over here...the little one in the corner!!


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Hi, if anyone is interested I have for sale:-

Ipaq 3850, 1 year old, with Tom Tom Navigator 2 already installed with latest update.

With Ipaq PCMCIA Jacket adaptor with built-in Lithium-Ion Battery.

And EMTAC CRUX II GPS PCMCIA Receiver Card. This can also be used with any laptop with PCMCIA card slot in.

Link for the GPS http://www.globalpositioningsystems.co. ... rch=pcmcia

Complete with software, manauals and sync cradle.

All of the above for Â£400 OVNO, software alone is Â£100, GPS Â£155

This is very small and compact set up, if you need to know anymore info please IM me.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Unlike the above the GPS on this group buy will be bluetooth. A couple of the forum members have this already and rate it. I believe that the receiver fits into the ashtray and works from there.

I am just waiting for a few companies to get back to me but will have some firm prices soon.

Due to the cost of this I will need money in advance - thanks


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Interest so far:

1. Rhod_TT
2. Mav
3. Mother
4. MKennedy42
5. LapTTop
6. Me
7.
8.
9.
10.

4 more needed.

Just got a price of Â£2750 for 10 plus delivery costs and I am not sure what make the receiver is so I am checking that out now.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Can we make sure it's the Emtac as it seems to get a better write up than the TomTom one or the Globalsat (can't remember where I read it but it's got some extra features or something).

Look on Forum on pocketGPS site for more information.

Rhod


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Yeah that is fine.

I just had a message from mobile data direct and they said they only do Globstat and Leadtek. I asked them for prices anyway just for comparison.

It looks like totalpda is going to be the cheapest.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

The company who quoted Â£2750 just got back to me and their price is plus VAT taking them out of the running.

I have been sending an e-mail around to other companies quoting this as our best price. By mistake I sent this mail to the company who quoted me this price. The following was their response:

"Dear Mark,

We do not sell into auctions we offered you a price we do not expect you to send it to 
the World".


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

lol :-[


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

Have you tried this place Sim?
http://www.eurosimm.com
Although they don't list the parts you/we want....they are very very competetive on ipaq 5550 prices and memory etc. Maybe they would buy in the products we want.
Would opening out the group buy...to include anything that anyone wants...i.e. memory, cases etc etc help our buying power? Just a thought.

Oh yeah...thanks for your efforts in trying to organise this.

Marcus.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I will try them on Monday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

I see that TOM TOM also do their own Bluetooth GPS receiver for the same money as the Emtac.
This also comes with a 12v power lead to supply both receiver and PDA......as I note that the Emtac doesn't appear to be able to receive power whilst working in the vehicle....dependent on it's internal battery only. The TOM TOM also has internal rechargable battery.
Size wise there is not too much in it...the TOM TOM is marginally smaller than the Emtac.

I will be happy with either, but if I'm honest, the ability to add 12v power on a long run might be useful.

It is also available as a complete kit with the mapping software...see link below.

Any views from other potential purchasers?

http://www.tomtom.com/products/platform ... ef884894aa


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

> Any views from other potential purchasers?


The Emtac unit doesn't include a car charger but will happily last in excess of 8 hours on a full charge. It charges quickly so you just have to remember to take your charger with you. Sufficient for most people. There is an other receiver similar in shape to the Emtac/Socket unit with a better battery, will last 10+ hours but it is a little thicker.
The reason I didn't go for the Tom Tom unit was simply the colour. The Emtac unit is black and blends nicely in with the dash. You can put the receiver in the glove box or centre console but you'll get a more consistent signal when on the dash.

The Emtac unit is a rebadged piece of kit so a friend in the trade tells me. However I can't remember who he said makes them or whether they sell them under their own name. I believe Socket also sell the same receiver though I'm not sure if they are cheaper.

I'll ask if my friend can put together a price for the bundle and then I'll pass the details on to Sim.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

The price for the tom tom receiver is Â£211 and Â£99 for software. So Â£310 plus VAT and delivery. We would get the same discount on these (I think), so it would be 10/15% for 5+ and 20% for 10+.

Views? I know the emtac gets good reviews, but I would be happy to go with the majority.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

Sim...(by all means tell me to but out...just trying to help  )

www.navcity.co.uk

TOM TOM Bluetooth GPS.....229 (incl vat and del)
TOM TOM 2 software..........114 (incl vat and del)

Listed prices before any kind of negotiated group discounts.

Cheers.

Marcus.


----------



## WabbiTT (Apr 22, 2003)

Count me in - as long as I don't spend too much money on something else in the mean time!

I'd prefer the TomTom GPS, but again I'll go with the group decision.

BTW - have you tried contacting TomTom themselves to see if you can buy direct from them?


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

isn't this the same products included in one package?

http://navcity.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php+cPath+6_20+products_id+416


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I looked into this a few weeks back and pretty well decided on the TomTom Bluetooth set up (all in one box for Â£325 - http://www.mobiledatadirect.co.uk/Bluetooth.asp). Â Until I read a revies of all the bluetooth recievers together http://www.gpspassion.com/fr/articles.asp?id=55 at which point I jumped ship and thought about the Emtac.

But you're right about the TomToms rechargable-ness and so on - it does soom good. Â Anyone with an Emtec know if you can hook it up to a 12V source and carge it on route?

Personally I'm not too bothered about which reciever it is I just suspect that the Emtac might be a bit more flexible what with SiRF and SBAS (like I know what that means ???).

Rhod


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I have been in touch with Navcity and they are getting back to me with a price for the emtac tom tom package but they said 'That's a shockingly low price' about our lowest thus far. I have contacted them this morning about the Tom Tom package so I will post later today.

IMO the Tom Tom is slightly better in terms of power as you can charge it in the car, however the emtac runs for 8 hours and there are no charging units so it is small and neat.

The emtac is better for coverage (see http://www.gpspassion.com/fr/articles.asp?id=55&page=6). Thanks Rhod!

If anyone can find cheaper options let me know. I will quote the two lowest prices tomorrow and then we need to make a decision. I am keen to start to progress this further.

Marcus thanks for all your help too.

Interest so far:

1. Rhod_TT 
2. Mav 
3. Mother 
4. MKennedy42 
5. LapTTop 
6. Me
7. WabbiTT

Are all of the above still interested? Could do with 3 more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

> Marcus thanks for all your help too.
> 
> 5. LapTTop----------YEP DEFINATE!!


Simm......no probs...just didn't want to step on your toes 

I think that I slightly come down on the side of the TOM TOM as it has the ability to power from 12V...and also to daisy this power to the IPAQ if need be. I appreciate that both receivers will last the length of a very good journey.....but like the thought of not having to take an extra charger with me....and leave the TOM TOM charging discretely in the glove box overnight etc.

Although the coverage appears slightly better with the Emtac....does anyone know if in the real world this will make any difference?? I mean by this.....are both Excellent....but one is just slightly more excellent than the other??

I will go with the majority though. ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Here is another review:

http://www.pocketgps.co.uk/tomtombtgps.asp


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I'll go with majority of course just got a bit wary of the TomTom effort when I read that GPSpassion article.

If we are struggling for numbers then it might be worth cross posting this on some other forums (GPS ones and other owners clubs) to see if we can get the numbers up.

On another point - how are we to pay for this. Â Lump sum via Sim/Mark or can we each pay the trader individually?

I'll try and find out more re. the charging capacity of the Emtac.

Rhod


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Count me in as a 'possible'
Need to clarify a couple of things: On top of the group buy (at around 300 quid?) a Bluetooth Pocket PC of some sort is reqd? (IPaq?).
Is that it or is there any other prerequisite I'm missing?

Ta!

Tim


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Tim,

On top of this you need a pocket PC.

Depending on the memory you may also need an additional memory card for ease of use. This means you can put the whole of the UK map onto your pc rather than just sections.

www.totalpda.co.uk are quite good or expansys.co.uk.

If you are interested I could see if I could get a pocket PC with the discount in with the group buy.

Mark


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Got this from one of the existing Emtac/Socket GPS owners:

"Now I know you've both got the Emtac unit but can you answer a question for us all - can you charge it up via a 12V source while on the move (has it got a DC input)?

Yes it comes supplied with a cigarette lighter adaptor."

So looks like there is little between the TomTom and the Emtac/Socket GPS

Tim, Â You are right about that. Â On top of the group buy contents you'll need:
1)A Bluetooth compatible PDA running Pocket PC (Pocket Windows). Â There are a few out there from HP/Compaq, Toshiba, Siemens etc. Â Just make sure it has bluetooth. Â I'll be going with a HP Ipaq 2210 but I don't see why the cheaper 1940 won't work too.
2) You might need an additional memory card for your PDA to install the maps on but they are generally broken down into smaller sections so the should fit on the PDA without any more memory.
3) You might also want to think about a mount of some description for the PDA (www.brodit.com , www.dashmount.co.uk , www.handnav.co.uk , www.seidio-europe.com).

And then you get onto the complication of getting an external source into the TTs stereo so you can get the voice directions through the car speakers (ask UK225) - but the speaker on the PDA should do for the time-being I expect (unless you're especially hard of hearing).

Rhod


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I think we should stick with the Emtac then as the reviews are good and the black receiver blends in and does not look like a silver jewel for theives!

We are now potentially up to 8 so the 20% discount is looking good. I don't think I will get a better price than Â£290 but I will wait for a couple of people to get back to me.

2 more needed, but if not I will negotiate for the 20% anyway.

As for money it depends which company we go for. The cheapest one thus far wants one payment and they will send the products to me and I will have to send them on. I would obviously need money in advance given the cost of this groupbuy.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> www.totalpda.co.uk are quite good or expansys.co.uk.
> 
> If you are interested I could see if I could get a pocket PC with the discount in with the group buy.
> 
> Mark


Thanks for that info Mark. I was about to reply to my own post to mention Expansys as they seem to do the the TomTom stuff and their prices are normally pretty good (phones mainly).

PocketPC - be interesting to see if a god price was obtainable.

Tim


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Just phoned totalpda to confirm the discounts and they have changed their mind. 

They will now offer a discount but said that 20% was a mistake and it would cost them to send them to me.

For 8 their price (and it is still the best by a long way) is:

Emtac and Tom Tom 2: Â£260 + VAT = Â£305.5

Â£20 delievery to me.

It will then cost me either:

Â£5.65 (1kg) or Â£7.00 (2kg) to send them on special delivery.

Total cost either Â£311.15 or Â£312.50.

Sorry about the slight increase - there full price would be Â£367.78 so it is still worth a group buy.

As for a PDA, expansys are cheaper on the H3970 and their memory flashcards are only (128 MB) Â£20.27 + VAT.

Before you ask, Expansys don't have Tom Tom 2 software on its own and their price for the socket gps receiver to us is Â£223.25 so more expensive on this. Furthermore, they don't have the new tom tom 2 bluetooth kit in as yet.

Finally, Iain (one of the other forum members) is going to see if he can get us a better price.


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

i've got a palm m515 and I think I can get a bluetooth card for it - does anyone know if this PDA will work with the emtac setup?? if so you can count me in!

cheers

Dav


----------



## WabbiTT (Apr 22, 2003)

'fraid not T2DAV. The TomTom software only works on Pocket PC. I believe there are other GPS software that would work with a Palm & the Bluetooth GPS module, but not this one.

TomTom doesn't work on Symbian devices like my P800 either


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

This is NOT an advert...it is personal recommendation.......

JampoTT does SD cards...256MB...for 57 delivered.

I am definately having one...others might consider whether they want to get from the same location......but he is the cheapest that I have personally found.


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

if we could secure a 15% discount on the tomtom bluetooth package would it not give better value for money? Â Navcity dont seem to charge postage either.

http://navcity.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php+cPath+6_20+products_id+416


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I am still waiting for prices from Navcity. I have asked them for prices for both the emtac/ tom tom package and the tom tom package.

I will phone them tomorrow if I get nothing back from them in the morning.

Memory on expansys is Â£46.03 inc VAT and del for 256MB. Prices on memory are changing all the time, it is so cheap these days. Memory man might be able to beat this.


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

I've just got a similar setup in the last 2 weeks,

Ipaq 3970 (Â£310) Â from

http://www.shasonic.co.uk/

although its not on their website I found it in their shop on Tottenham Court Rd.

Tom Tom software (Â£110) Tottenham court Rd again from,

http://www.rankhour.com/

and a Tom Tom bluetooth GPS rx (Â£238 ) mail order from,

http://www.globalpositioningsystems.co.uk/

I could have got the combined package from tomtom a little cheaper but at the time I wasn't too sure which system to go for.

I also bought a 128meg SD card to store the maps on.

http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/home/

The uk map takes over 90 meg but you Â can load map segments of 16, 32 and 64 meg depending on area.

It all works great, the rx sits on the top of the dash, the Ipaq sits in the centre consul and gives me voice directions. I have the pocketgps speed camera data installed and checkpoint software that alerts me to cameras within the cars close proximity. Not got round to wiring in yet because I replacing the TT in sept. ( with another !! )

The prices are changing all the time but thats what I paid 2 weeks ago.
If the group buy goes ahead i'm sure you will not be dissapointed with the setup.

Craig.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Craig

Thanks for that I have contacted them for prices. Fingers crossed.

Rankhours full price inc del and VAT is Â£356 so it is cheaper than totalpda so lets hope for a good discount.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

Simm.....

MemoryMan.....74.95 for 256MB SD delivered.
Expansys.........78.58 for 256MB SD delivered.

I'm a little unsure where your 46.03 for Expansys comes from......I am unable to find this price...hence suggesting JampoTT.

Confused!! ???


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

can someone recommend a decenty pocket PC to get which can be hooked up to the emtac kit??? i'll just have to give the palm to the wife.

i'm still interested in being included on the group buy


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

This is the memory on expansys. Is this not the right thing?

http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=FC256_H4

Craig

As for a PDA I have a HP ipaq 3970 which I like but I was tempted to go for the HP5450 with biometric security (finger print reader - cool!).

Try www.expansys.co.uk or www.totalpda.co.uk or look at some of the other links in this thread.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys

Regarding SD cards, Im happy to give advice or sell cards if required.

SD cards are rather like Compact Flash, inasmuch as there are lots of horror stories regarding compatibility issues, particularly in the PDA arena.... (they seem OK on cameras, MP3 players etc with standard filing systems, but when used more as mini hard disks with PDAs etc.... *shrug*)

Sandisk cards seem to fare particularly badly, as do some of the Toshiba chipset cards. I posted a link to Norm (here on the forum) as he was looking to buy SD cards - but unfortunately I've lost the link!!

Suffice to say, I've had next to zero issues with the brand(s) I'm selling - plus the fact that, knowing about the issues, taking cards back and refunding and trying something else is not a problem.

I mailed my supplier this morning - although there is a worldwide memory shortage at the moment (you might have seen prices starting to rise again for DDR, Compact Flash, SmartMedia, SD etc) I still think his SD cards are a couple of quid more expensive than I'd like them to be, (or that I can prise them out of his hands for!) so watch this space......


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> This is the memory on expansys. Is this not the right thing?
> 
> http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=FC256_H4
> 
> ...


Thats a Compact Flash card......

I can easily beat that price for Samsung Compact Flash if thats what you need


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Not sure what I need  But I am guessing that I have got it wrong.

I have an ipaq 3970 and have a sandisk 128 card in their at the moment. I have, however, taken this from my B&O MP3 player so need another one either to go in there or in my Ipaq.

Cheers


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

so can they include a Compaq Ipaq H5450 in the discounts offered??? - that would make it a simple decision of just handing over the cash!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Sim,
It all depends on what slots you have in your PDA. If you've got compact flash and SD then you're fine with anything. You just need someplece to store the larger maps (like a memory card) and it doesn't matter what format the card is so long as it fits your PDA. I think I'll be going with SD (via Jampott) when the time comes but I want to see what I need first. I'll leave the CF slot free for some hardware as you can get CF digicams, network cards, microdrives etc. TV card would be kind of cool though - but not found one yet.

I'd be interested in getting an HP Ipaq 2210 with the group buy it but it has to be less than Â£315 (that's 17.5% discount on highstreet price) with discount as otherwise I'll get my father to pick one up next time he's flying out from Dixons at Heathrow. Don't mind if they can/can't it's just to see if you can get the prices down for the more we spend.

Rhod


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

Sim

How many have you got interested so far?? Any more luck with the price dicsounts?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

1. Rhod_TT 
2. Mav 
3. Mother 
4. MKennedy42 
5. LapTTop 
6. Me 
7. WabbiTT
8. TTimp
9 T2Dav

We have 9 in the group-buy now.

I am going to finalise the price tonight. I will then get in touch with you all. I will also get some prices on PDAs.


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

Sim

I've sent you IM with contact details


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I have sent all interested parties IM. I am waiting for a call tomorrow from another company but they did not think they could beat our best price.

Thanks to everyone who has helped and offered advice with this buy. A number of people have said the emtac is better than the Tom Tom option.

The package contains an Emtac GSP receiver and Tom Tom 2 software.

The cost is Â£315 each. This covers Â£7 del (with up to Â£1000 insurance).


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Guys once you have your GB sorted if you wish to get your nav voice commands mixed over the top of whatever is playing on your OEM head unit then just send us an IM.

I produced a wiring schematic for a couple of people that asked how it was down & this is still available.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

Sim

Many thanks for your efforts....cheque sent off this morning.

PLEASE GUYS.....SEND SIM YOUR CHEQUES PROMPTLY.....WE ALL WANT THIS STUFF AS SOON AS POSSIBLE ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> Sim
> 
> Many thanks for your efforts....cheque sent off this morning.
> 
> PLEASE GUYS.....SEND SIM YOUR CHEQUES PROMPTLY.....WE ALL WANT THIS STUFF AS SOON AS POSSIBLE Â ;D Â ;D Â ;D


Seconded on both counts.

Question: whats needed to get a 'map' of France??


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

You can just buy maps for all over the world now. You need to store them onto your PDA so you may have to either get more memory or swap maps. See www.tomtom.com or shop around loads of places do them.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Tom Tom 2 also points out special points of interest and from various sites you can download speed camera maps (as SPOI) and Tom Tom will then alert you to where they are! ;D


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

All, good luck with your new toys. 

Bit of information on the Emtac, their Tech Support say that you can use the same charger as used on the iPAQ. You could buy a Y splitter cable that'll charge both the PDA and GPS. I bought a USB iPAQ charging cable for a couple of quid on eBay and plan to couple that with a Belkin USB Cigarette lighter adapter and see how that fairs.

Here's a few links that may be of interest.

http://www.tomtom.com/support/ce/support/download_navigator2.php?Language=1
Updates for TomTom 2 are available, some enhancements to route planning and aesthetics. Also a GPS driver update.

http://www.pocketgps.co.uk
Excellent resource for anything PDA/GPS related.

http://www.pocketgps.co.uk/tomtompoi.asp
POIs, plenty to chose from. I find the Shell Petrol Station POI very useful, keeps my Shell card brimming with points.

http://checkpoint.oabsoftware.nl/
Checkpoint 3.0 is now out. Free Speed Camera warning software which works a treat, well it did on 2.2, have to see how 3.0 fairs. Best combined with PocketGPS' speed camera POI database http://www.pocketgps.co.uk/uksafetycameras.asp

Hope that's of some help.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Just to let you know that the other company got back to me and their price was Â£394 per bundle so our price was best.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Please could I have confirmation from Mav and MKenndy42 all others have now confirmed and sent money.

Thank you!


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

Does anyone know if you can buy individual maps of european regions or is the only option to buy the maps of western europe set?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Do you still need a PDA to run all this or is the price provide the display?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

No you need a bluetooth PDA. An IPAQ 3970, for example, which costs approx Â£300.

Of course they then do much more than Sat Nav and you can remove them from your car and use them in any car.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Valstan,

Are you interested? Two have now had to drop out.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

> Two have now had to drop out.
> 
> Mark


Why does this always happen on GB's when its time to pay up and be counted? 

Sim....is this going to affect/delay/alter the current price? :-/


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I hope it is not going to alter the price but I need to recontact the supplier.

However, I am still waiting for 2 to confirm, otherwise we are down to 5 and this might affect the price.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

> However, I am still waiting for 2 to confirm, otherwise we are down to 5 and this might affect the price.


Come on guys.....confirm.

From 9 to a possible 5 is so annoying...and so disrespectful to the effort you have put in Sim.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I have sent you all IM regarding a new deal. Could you let me know your views.

Thanks


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mark,

I don't have a PDA so I don't think that I will be interested as it becomes quite expensive.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

No problems!

The news so far: still waiting for 2 to confirm, last day and then I am ordering the stuff.

I think deal one still stands even with 5 of us (260+VAT)

Deal 2 (with the European maps) he said he would be pushed but see what he could do.

It looks 3 out of the 5 would prefer deal 1. I will IM you later today with news.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

So are the supplier for Deal 1 happy about warranty concerns from people that aren't directly their customers?

My major point of contention is that if something goes wrong (hopefully it won't but you can never be sure) then we may need service from the supplier (which technically for most of us will be Mark(Sim)). But if the orignal supplier is willing to support us then I'm happy (but if the other supplier is willing to do that then I'm happy to).

Still, this minor delay means that I can try and get hold of a PDA before the reciever arrives (rather than after).

Rhod


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Then there was 6 (possibly 7)!

Only waiting for MKenndy42 to confirm now!

New deal it is with spotlightguides.co.uk who are the supplier for www.globalpositioningsystems.co.uk. They are willing to do individual receipts with individual addresses on them. They will still send everything to me. Is everyone happy with that?

I have asked them about European map prices too. They are happy for the group buy to consist of 5, no 6 and their price is Â£255 + VAT. If we go for this then you will get money back as the total cost will be about Â£308-310.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Nice work. This is getting better.

Rhod


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm confused Â ??? Â What are the prices on the european maps? Â How many other people in the group buy are interested in the euro maps?

Nice work on the price by the way ;D


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

> I'm confused Â ??? Â What are the prices on the european maps? Â How many other people in the group buy are interested in the euro maps?
> 
> Nice work on the price by the way Â ;D


you can buy the europe maps separately - they're about Â£115 - for just the maps (which includes the GB maps) but this price does not include the software to run on your PDA.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Sorry I have probably caused this confusion.

We have two deals on the table.

Deal 1: Total Cost Â£347 inc p&p and VAT. Includes Tom Tom 2/ emtac receiver and a disc containing maps of Europe (which you drag and drop the bit you want onto your SD card). I do not know what make this software is.

Deal 2: Total Cost Â£310 inc p&p and VAT. Includes Tom Tom 2 and emtac receiver. (everyone would get individual receipts)

Deal 1 price may go up as there are only 6 confirmed. Deal 2's price would not change.

A few people fancied the European maps but others said they would not use them and some said they were happy either way. After much consideration my view is that we should go for deal 2 as this is what we started with when people entered this group buy and sent their money.

We could look at alternative ways to get European maps outside of this group buy.

I am going to order first thing Monday so hopefully I can send them on on Tuesday or Wednesday.

A copy of Tom Tom Europe is available for Â£114 inc VAT. I presume there are loads of others.

Views?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Deal 2 is fine by me (and we can probably aquire Europe maps from somewhere).

Rhod


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

so the europe maps in deal 1 aren't the Tomtom ones? I am fine either way really but lean towards deal 2 if the european maps in deal 1 aren't the Tom tom ones


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Group buy insanity kicking in now!

Just noticed something Tom Tom 2 maps of Europe seems to be the same price as Tom Tom 2 GB. The Europe one seems to have the same GB map (95MB).

I will see if I can get that for the same price.

See: http://www.globalpositioningsystems.co. ... 93beff3f66


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

> Group buy insanity kicking in now!
> 
> Just noticed something Tom Tom 2 maps of Europe seems to be the same price as Tom Tom 2 GB. The Europe one seems to have the same GB map (95MB).
> 
> I will see if I can get that for the same price.


Sim

I noticed this as well but the reason they are the same price is because one is the software including the GB maps and the other is the upgrade to the GB software - it is ONLY the maps on 8 CDs!!

no confusion - that's the way Tom Tom have packaged this in Europe!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Mark/Sim,

This bit at the bottom of your link clarifies it:



> PLEASE NOTE: This product contains map data only and requires you to have TomTom Navigator software version 2.


Some TTN2 software and GB maps it is then. Looks like the TT Europe maps just happen to have the GB map in it too (it's easier for them to package it that way rather than loads of separate ones depending on what your original software included.

Rhod


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I see now and spotlight have just confirmed this. Yes we could have the Europe package for the same price but you need Tom Tom 2 GB in order to use them. Nevermind worth a try. So deal 2 it is then.

I will order first thing Monday.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Well done Sim. So it's agreed then.

Looks like those that want European maps will have to find them elsewhere (and I imagine TomTom ones would be the best but don't rely on that information - try the forum at www.pocketgps.co.uk as they have loads of useful stuff).

Rhod


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

for those who are interested i emailed Tomtom support and a guy there told me you can buy the european countries seperatly avoiding paying for the whole continent. This seems like it could be a bit more cost effective for someone who's very unlikely to need most of the maps in the european set.

He's supposed to be getting back to me with the information, so once i get it i'll post it here. If anyone already knows where you can get the individual maps please let me know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

Deal 2....GB only is fine for me Sim.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Deal 2 it is then.

I will order them on Monday. I have been told I will have them on Tuesday. However, a strange thing occured. I have been dealing with a bloke called Michael by email and I asked him for his direct number. He has an 01642 code which is my area code, small world...

I may therefore be able to go and collect them on Monday and send them straight out to you all. Fingers crossed! I will speak to him first thing Monday. For those that sent Â£315, you will also get Â£5 back.

For those that send cheques, I put them in my bank today. I am waiting for 1 payment and Mkenndy42 you have until Sunday to let me know what you want to do.

Thanks to one and all. This appears to be the most drawn out group buy in the world, so I am sorry about that. We got there in the end with a great deal. Some places charge a whole lot more just for the emtac receiver.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Mkennedy42 - no response so you are out of the groupbuy.

Mav - still no news. Did you get my IM? Have you sent a cheque?

I cannot order until I know what you are doing. I am wanting to order NOW! Can you let me know what you would like to do.

I have other people's money and I want to get them their products ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> Mkennedy42 - no response so you are out of the groupbuy.
> 
> Mav - still no news. Did you get my IM? Have you sent a cheque?
> 
> ...


Mark,

You have my utmost respect on this - I've watched it take shape over the past few days and it's amazing how it seems to fall apart simply because a few people initially say 'yes please' then when the time comes to stump up the wonga they mysteriously disappear. You've taken the trouble to arrange this group buy yet it has the potential to fall apart for all of us when people drop out. Does this always happen with GBs?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Not sure if this always happens.

The good news is that I have spoken to the supplier. They are getting them in later today, all being well, will be with me tomorrow and with you all on Wednesday. I will add my address into the software and you can all drive to my house and then I know it all works well ;D


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

perhaps there should be a conditions post which starts every group buy telling people not to say they want something if they're not sure. Sounds pretty obvious but some people are pretty impulsive. Barring these people from future group buys for just ignoring requests for confirmation/payment without a good reason would also be a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

> I will add my address into the software and you can all drive to my house and then I know it all works well Â ;D


LMFAO ;D ;D

Better still.......add the addresses of those that have "pulled out/vanished" and we can all do a _*DRIVE BY EGG BOMBING*_ instead!!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Just so you don't egg Mav. I have spoken to him and the cheque is on the way!

6 kits now ordered.


----------



## mav (Jan 9, 2003)

steady on chaps! 

cheers for your call a moment ago, Mark

cheque in post today, sorry! :-[

will IM you my address now.

Richard


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

where did we get the stuff from in the end?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

The stuff was from spotlights.co.uk and they supply http://www.globalpositioningsystems.co.uk among others . I should have the stuff later today and should be with you all tomorrow. They are making out individual receipts too.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

After an hour in the post office making up boxes, wrapping bubble wrap on everything, taping and writing out addresses with the help of my girlfriend, the stuff is on its way!

So what's in the box. I have not had time to have a full look yet but the good news is that there is an in-car charger for the emtac and a pda windshield mount.

They have all gone special delivery so you should get them tomorrow. The version of tom tom is 2 and you can now get 2.24 but you can upgrade to this free of charge of the tom tom website.

Right I am off to load it all up.

Mark


----------



## mav (Jan 9, 2003)

cheers Mark - no doubt this thread will run and run as we share stories about installation and use!! ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I am sure it will.

Now where do I put this silver disc thing...


----------



## mkennedy42 (Jun 18, 2003)

: Sorry on this guys, it was taking to long to get it going so wifey ordered on line from GPS for me.

I have been out of action for the last two weeks I have broken two bones in my spine, so have been in bed. Sorry I missed out this was a cheaper option for me.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Okay I think I am making progress with GPS receiver full charged:

1. Install Tom Tom 2 onto PDA
2. Go to www.tomtom.com and download upgrade
3. Unzip ungrade
4. Hit setup and it will upgrade the software.
5. Read the BT_Pair PDF file with Emtac 
6. Follow instructions to pair the two
7. Learn how to use tom tom, walk around the streets and test, then go out in car with big grin as you can find the local shops! ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I forgot to say MKennedy42 hope you are feeling better soon.

Mav I got your cheque ta!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Good news on that then. My only problem is that I have yet to get a PDA to run it all with and I need to wait a week or so until my dad goes abroad again so he can pick one up (Â£50 is Â£50 afterall).

Been downloading all the POI databases and CheckPOInt so I can find all the McDonalds and Optimax Stations.

Hope it all runs swimmingly for everyone.

Rhod


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> After an hour in the post office making up boxes, wrapping bubble wrap on everything, taping and writing out addresses with the help of my girlfriend, the stuff is on its way!


Good stuff mate!

Thanks for all your efforts in this. I did think at one point it was all gonna go t*ts up but you managed to rescue it.
Looks like I'm gonna have sort out a new PDA PDQ!

BTW I emailed TomTom today and they say the iPaq 2210 is compatible - anyone got a happy price??

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Sorry I forgot to get back to you on that one. The price I was given was Â£354.97 inc VAT. Not sure if that is good or not.


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

those who will be holidaying in europe and have ADSL may be interested in this. It's just a shame they didn't break the regions down into countries. Or let you select your own section from a map of europe.

http://www.tomtom.com/products/platform/products.php?ID=215&Language=1


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Hope everyone got their stuff and it got there okay.

I went out tonight but did not go too well, think it is time to read the instructions. ;D


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

My 12V charger is broken :'(. I was all set for a guided tour of london tonight but I had no way of charging the GPS in the car. I didn't think it looked good when i got it out of its little bag and a couple of pieces fell off. Nevermind, I'll have to get onto spotlight guides tomorrow. 

Besides that everything is looking good although my PPC is very slow (Fujitsu Pocket Loox). CheckPOInt is great by the way, well worth the download.


----------



## mav (Jan 9, 2003)

many thanks Sim - all arrived safely - one query though if anyone can help - the guy I have just contacted to install it all for me via Head Unit says that soon it will be illegal to have anything obstructing the view above the dashboard - I know I am a solicitor and should be up on such things but have never heard of this new law - anyone know? - it would mean that attaching it to the windscreen could soon be a no-no - he was recommending instead using a Brodit clip.....

Mav


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your charger! Let me know how you get on with spotlights any problems let me know.

You did get a charger for the house?

I have loaded on checkpoint - how do you know it works?

Check the Tom Tom website as sometimes there are patches that make the thing faster - software conflicts I believe.

Mark


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Mav

I have never heard of this but see my thread 'where do you put your pda' for ideas.
Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

:-[ :-[ :-[ Mine's not here yet :-[ :-[ :-[
Hopefully _POSTIE_ will have it with him this morning though.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Marcus

I have just tracked yours and it is progressing through the system - post office website.

They were however, all sent at the same time and all by special delivery which is 'guaranteed next working day by 12 noon'. - Money back me wonders.

Mark


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Mine arrived. But got taken away as no one was there to sign for it. Have to pick it up on Friday morn as I have the day off. But as I haven't got a PDA that works with it I'm in no major hurry. Plus I can get you guys to work out any issues in advance.

Rhod


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

> Marcus
> 
> I have just tracked yours and it is progressing through the system - post office website.
> 
> ...


If that's what you have paid for....then DO IT Sim.

You deserve a little back for the effort you have put into all of this.

I will let you know when it does arrive...like I said...hopefully this morning.

Oh.....and for the record...I wasn't implying that mine was sent later, different etc etc etc 

Marcus.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

*ITS HERE*

Just this second arrived....so if you feel inclind to get your money back Sim (and I would!!) it's only 22 hours late!!

Thanks again.

Marcus.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Glad you got it. It is your money as you paid for the postage and packing.

I owe some of you fivers too. When all the cheques have cleared I will sort it out and send them on.


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

You're not going to beieve this but my mains charger is broken too! Â I phoned spotlight to see if it could get replacement units and they said that i have to send all the equipment back AT MY OWN EXPENSE!  Only after they recieve the equipment and have decerned whether it is broken will they send out a replacement.

In the meantime i have a GPS i cant charge. Â


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Bugger. In feel terrible now. Hope you get it sorted soon. How do you know they are not working? The plug is strange that you have to swap the face which I was a little worried about but mine seems to work okay.

Any further problems let me know. I have sent the bloke I have been dealing with an e-mail to see if he can help.


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

Cheers for your concern Mark but this is not your fault so please dont feel bad. Â I've sorted the problem now with some superglue and a drill (drastic measures time). Â Basically the head on the plastic screw was worn and there was no way it was coming out so i couldn't change the adaptors over. Â I drilled the screw out rather than return the unit. Â

I dont really think it needs a screw and who ever thought it would be good to make it of plastic didn't really think what a metal screwdriver would do to a plastic screw that's in tight.

On the 12V charger the black plastic 'nut' at the end of the charger had broken off. Â A bit of superglue has fixed it up.

For those who are interested I'll now be running a seminar entitled 'Repairing faulty goods: I'll MAKE you work you bastard'. Â Students are requested to bring their own meat tenderisers. Â


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Glad to hear you got it working. ;D

The plastic screw was never a good idea.

Now I have a problem with a microwave, should I bring it along with the meat tenderiser?


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

> I have loaded on checkpoint - how do you know it works?


You have to syncronise the POIs. Â I think there are instructions on the CheckPOInt website using the POIplace website to get your POIs. Â In the Map view on Tomtom all the optimax stations show up now aswell as the speed/redlight cameras.

With regards to the microwave I think it may need a more precise instrument. Â You will need to bring along one of these...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/mother/876_1.jpg


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

But their isn'ta POI database for Audi dealers so who wants to start one. I think you just need to press a button when you pass one. Never know it might come in handy to know how far away your nearest dealer is at any time (especially if you break down - god forbid).

Rhod


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I see. I have not done that. I will try later - no power in my PDA so I will have to go into work to charge it (working from home at the moment).

The in-car charge has a lead for a PDA but it does not fit mine. I wonder if I can get another one.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Talking of busted bits!!

I read all of those messages with a bit of scepticism (sorry guys!) then thought I'd give the car charger a go, noticed that there appeared to be a spare tip in the bag but then realised that the actual tip had broken off - gosh darn it. Looks like I'm gonna have to get my old man to knock something up on his lathe.

It's all working as far as I can tell. Using an iPaq 2210. The link twixt BT and PDA seems to drop out occasionally - is this normal? I haven't actually yet gone out driving with it. Is there any way of 'testing' the voice instruction thingy? I don't know how to even get the iPaq to talk to me! (will it??)

Tim


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

This is exactly what happened to mine. Â The tips of these things must be weak so I'll be taking extra care when i use it. Â I certainly dont want it breaking off in the car.

With regards to the voice nav, have you tried running the demo? it's all their in your instructions.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

A forum member somewhere in this thread said that if you want to hook it up to your hi-fi to get in touch with him and he would show you how.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

> It's all working as far as I can tell. Using an iPaq 2210. The link twixt BT and PDA seems to drop out occasionally - is this normal? I haven't actually yet gone out driving with it. Is there any way of 'testing' the voice instruction thingy? I don't know how to even get the iPaq to talk to me! (will it??)


The Bluetooth link shouldn't drop out. How do you know the link is dropping, are you using GPS Status to check the link?
There's nothing to setup for voice instruction on the iPAQ, TTNAV voice is included in the software package. You can test the voice instruction by using TomTom's demo mode. Select a route and then select Demo form the Map Screen Menu. If you upgrade to TTNAV 2.24 you'll get a button on the Navigator Screen Menu. I've heard of problems wth the latest GPS driver (2.06) so I'm using TTNAV 2.24 with the 2.05 GPS driver and it works fine. However I have noticed on startup a "GPS position unreliable" message, flicking to the Map Screen and back to Navigator seems to kick it into life.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> This is exactly what happened to mine. Â The tips of these things must be weak so I'll be taking extra care when i use it. Â I certainly dont want it breaking off in the car.
> 
> With regards to the voice nav, have you tried running the demo? Â it's all their in your instructions.


I just fixed mine by cannibalising an old Nokia car charger - fits OK, just need to face up to going outside in this heat to test it in the car. Got the voice stuff going too, thanks.
Pretty impressed so far went out with a mate who had a 3970+Navman GPS sleeve and the Emtac was much quicker and had signal when the Navman didn't unless you held it up to the windscreen.

Anyone got any pointers to good PDA sites. I feel the need to customise the screen for a start, the teletubby XP-like background is rather naff!


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> The Bluetooth link shouldn't drop out. How do you know the link is dropping, are you using GPS Status to check the link?


Yes, it makes a squawking noise, the little symbol changes colour and the status page goes all grey. This seems to only have happened with the GPS indoors, albeit up against the window. Worked OK on the 3 mile trip to PC World and back.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Now got mine working too. Managed to get myself back from my local pub. I thought I would test it so I went the wrong way and it redirected me, I continued past the next turn and it told me to make a u-turn, I continued in the wrong direction and then it gave me a new route.

So my 3 miles trip from the pub took about 5. Â ;D Fantastic!

I am wondering wether the PDA mount can be attached with sticky pads to the knee rest (is that what you call it).


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> Now got mine working too. Managed to get myself back from my local pub. I thought I would test it so I went the wrong way and it redirected me, I continued past the next turn and it told me to make a u-turn, I continued in the wrong direction and then it gave me a new route.
> 
> <snip>
> I am wondering wether the PDA mount can be attached with sticky pads to the knee rest (is that what you call it).


Never having played with any sat-nav before I'm really really impressed with this. Like you I need to sort some sort of fixing. Don't like the sticky pad idea though. Are those knee pads cheap from Audi - they look like they should be!

Off to work - wonder if it'll get me there?


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

> Yes, it makes a squawking noise, the little symbol changes colour and the status page goes all grey. This seems to only have happened with the GPS indoors, albeit up against the window. Worked OK on the 3 mile trip to PC World and back.


I wouldn't worry unless it started doing the same thing outside. I can get 3-5 sats when it's 3 foot away from the window at home but at work it needs to be on the outside ledge before it'll get a lock.



> I am wondering wether the PDA mount can be attached with sticky pads to the knee rest (is that what you call it).


The Brodit ProClip clips onto the knee rest, Â£15 from most retailers (http://www.handnav.co.uk).
To be honest I like the look of the dashmount which will bring the PDA up at Climate height and probably provide a better position for viewing.
Swiss Peter mentioned the phone mount from the TT Shop, which I believe he said can be removed easily. I'd be very interested to see some pics as the pic on the site doesn't give too much away.

Here's an article on the Brodit ProClip and Mount setup:
http://www.pocketgps.co.uk/auditt.asp


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Not sure how expensive the kneepads are. They're leather wrapped. I think somone mentioned Â£70 (either each or per pair but I can't remember). They do however, pop off really easily (and you'll be able to see the leather stiching - unless they're vinyl or something.

Rhod


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Finding the sat nav great, however in answer to a query regarding postcodes:

Postcode routing is enabled in TomTom Navigator 2, but it's not what you might expect. When planning a route using A to B, if you enter the city, then instead of entering the street name, enter the first part of a postcode, eg BH12. This will then jump to the first street name in alphabetical order that has BH12 listed next to it. Now although this is a good feature, it really should have been implemented a little better in my opinion. The reason I say this is that street names are sorted alphabetically, and postcodes are not so the next street name could be a BH4 or a BH5. Unfortunately if you want to use postcodes you have to still scroll down the complete list of roads within the City which really doesn't make it easy.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Couple of things that I have worked out (but you probably know)

The lead does fit the IPAQ 3970 as there is a lead that plugs into the adapter you get with the IPAQ.

The PDA mount can be superglued to the phone clips to make a great mount. Not in the way of anything really. You superglue the bottom of the mount so it lifts the PDA away from the gearstick. My clip is from http://www.carphonekits.com/ and is a slide mount at a cost of Â£14.99

One thing I could do with help with - At times when I turn on my PDA and open Tom Tom it states that GPS is disabled and I have to open up GPS status and then tick the blue box in the corner - why is this not automatically ticked?

Thanks


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> The PDA mount can be superglued to the phone clips to make a great mount. Not in the way of anything really. You superglue the bottom of the mount so it lifts the PDA away from the gearstick.


Any chance of a photo of this please Sim



> One thing I could do with help with - At times when I turn on my PDA and open Tom Tom it states that GPS is disabled and I have to open up GPS status and then tick the blue box in the corner - why is this not automatically ticked?
> 
> Thanks


No help but the same happens to me (iPaq2210) Seems to depend on how you leave the BT Manager when switching it all off. I'll fiddle about and see if I can see a pattern (is there a joke in there??)


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I will stick a photo up soon.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> I will stick a photo up soon.


Good man!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Resurecting a golden olide here but does anyone know what that little velco wedge is that is inside the Emtac carry pouch? It doesn't do anything and I can only get the emtac in the pouch if I remove the wedge.

Rhod

P.S. My 12V adaptor was also broken (around that screw in bit) so I glued it all up with some Polystyrene cement. Seems ok but I'll be hardwiring the lot soon. I replaced the plastic screw in the mains adaptor with a metal one as soon as I got it out (and the supplied screwdriver doesn't fit the scew properly so don't use it). And I've got a few spare metal screws (M3 x 8mm) if anyone wants one (IM me your addresses and I'll stick one in the post).


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

The Velcro wedge's only purpose seems to be to hold the Emtac unit tightly in the pouch and perhaps for a bit of extra padding/protection too.

If you put the wedge in fat end first it velcros onto the inside of the pouch and there should be enough room to put the Emtac in too. Should have just made the pouch smaller or maybe there is some secret purpose to the wedge.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I wondered what is was for too. One of the many mysteries of the world.

I got my screw out okay and now I am not planning to change it so I think it should be okay - thanks for the offer.

Do you have any instructions of how to hardwire it?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

> Do you have any instructions of how to hardwire it?


Not strictly. I was going to use UK225s instructions for hardwireing the RoadAngel. I want to get some power leads out of the dash (just behind the centre console on the passenger side by the metal frame) for the PDA, Emtac and my Nokia Mobile, but I think I might want to get the Nav instructions over the stereo and that takes a bit more work (but also requires the dash to be out). I'm going to wait until I get the PDA (only 10days to go) before I start thinking about it. Not really up to speed on proper electronics but I'll need an ignition power supply (not an on all the time one - like the 12v socket). You can all be sure that if I ever get it going then I'll give you all the required info as to how i did it.

Rhod


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Guys be carefull hard wiring :-/

The Road Angel actually uses 12V so cutting the cigarette lighter adaptor of to hard wire is ok.

The GPS receiver I have & my iPAQ need 5V, hence there is a voltage regulator inside the cigarette lighter end, if you cut this of & hard wire you will overvolt your devices possibly destroying them.

Just a though


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

UK225 you are right - on the bottom of the emtac it states that the input is 5vdc 

Thanks for the info.

I think I am going to get one of those cigarette lighter adaptors so you get about 4 sockets. They fit under the central consol so you don't need to leave the ash tray open.

Can anyone tell me where to get one (not the halfords two way splitter)?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

> Guys be carefull hard wiring
> 
> The Road Angel actually uses 12V so cutting the cigarette lighter adaptor of to hard wire is ok.
> 
> ...


Thought so. But what is the V input for the PDA? Is it always 5V too as the Emtac power adaptor has a splitter to supply a PDA too. But if you manage to keep the voltage regulator then there's no problem right?

Rhod


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Yes the iPAQ is 5V too.

Yes if you keep the voltage regulator then no problem, if its difficult to extract from the cig lighter you could use a 7805 V reg with just a couple of small caps for smoothing.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Yeah the IPAQ is 5vs.

Is there any great advantages over hard wiring instead of the cig splitter? Apart from tidy wires? But I guess I could hide them and the cig adapters I have seen fit under the central consol out of the way.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Don't forget to update your TomTom software with the updates from their website. UK maps not too bad but I had much trouble with the software "freezing" last week in France. This caused nearly as much stress ??? ??? as conventional map reading.

Get back home and lo and behold another update is available. 

Guess I should have done this before leaving.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> Don't forget to update your TomTom software with the updates from their website. UK maps not too bad but I had much trouble with the software "freezing" last week in France. This caused nearly as much stress Â ??? ??? as conventional map reading.


Is this using the 8CD Euro map pack? I'm about to order it, along with an external antenna (115 for maps, 20 for antenna inc). Guess I'd better check for the updates if so.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

UK225,

Just to clarify, the cigarette lighter socket is chucking out 12VDC. The cigarette lighter adapters for use with PDAs/GPS Receivers/etc. have an in-built VR which sets the voltage to 5VDC.
Instead of knocking up a basic DC regulator do you know if Maplins or the like have available a pre-packaged unit to do the job?

Alternatively I was thinking of hard wiring a USB socket or two into the car which could then be hidden/secured out the way. I have USB charging cables for my PDA, PDA Mount, Emtac GPS and phone so it would be a useful solution and removeable too.
I was thinking of a small box from Maplins (velcro'd to under centre of dash), some veroboard, a 7805VR or MC34063, smoothing Caps, perhaps a smaller in-line fuse (1A or 2A) and some USB sockets ripped from a pile of old Toshiba Port Replicators I've got sitting in the garage. What do you think, anyone else interested should I put one together?
Also would I be better tapping 12V as per the Road Angel install or would it be OK to take 12V off the back of the cigarette lighter given that the USB socket box will probably be mounted under the centre of the dash for the PDA.

Any advice would be much appreciated?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Is this using the 8CD Euro map pack? Â I'm about to order it, along with an external antenna (115 for maps, 20 for antenna inc). Â Guess I'd better check for the updates if so.


Yes this is using the 8 CD map pack, loaded all of France onto a 256mb SD card as crossing 3 regions. If crossing multiple countries you will need plenty of memory. France is 215mb


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> Yes this is using the 8 CD map pack, loaded all of France onto a 256mb SD card as crossing 3 regions. If crossing multiple countries you will need plenty of memory. France is 215mb


So looks like I'll be ordering a 256Mb CF card from Crucial then as well!

Any idea how big the Spain map is? (although we should only need the bottom r/h corner, don't suppose the French one covers any of Spain?)


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

This hard wiring is all sounding very complex. ???


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> This hard wiring is all sounding very complex. ???


That's the easy bit!

I'm more concerned about getting things like the glove box out and seeing if I can easily get a cable up to the toast racks, either for the external antenna or just power to the GPS.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> UK225,
> 
> Just to clarify, the cigarette lighter socket is chucking out 12VDC. The cigarette lighter adapters for use with PDAs/GPS Receivers/etc. have an in-built VR which sets the voltage to 5VDC.
> Instead of knocking up a basic DC regulator do you know if Maplins or the like have available a pre-packaged unit to do the job?


I have not looked but I am sure you could source a DC/DC converter to get a 5V supply.



> Alternatively I was thinking of hard wiring a USB socket or two into the car which could then be hidden/secured out the way. I have USB charging cables for my PDA, PDA Mount, Emtac GPS and phone so it would be a useful solution and removeable too.
> I was thinking of a small box from Maplins (velcro'd to under centre of dash), some veroboard, a 7805VR or MC34063, smoothing Caps, perhaps a smaller in-line fuse (1A or 2A) and some USB sockets ripped from a pile of old Toshiba Port Replicators I've got sitting in the garage. What do you think, anyone else interested should I put one together?
> Also would I be better tapping 12V as per the Road Angel install or would it be OK to take 12V off the back of the cigarette lighter given that the USB socket box will probably be mounted under the centre of the dash for the PDA.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated?


You can take the supply of the back of the ciggy lighter if you dont mind a non switched feed. This is how I have mine so my GPS receiver is always on & charging & I dont ever have to wait for a Sat lock, the power it draws is minimal & wont flatted car battery if left for extended periods of time.

I have also velcroed my Socket GPS reciever to the rear of the passenger side airbag mounting bracket under the dash so its totally stealth & aquires sats no problem as plastic does not block GPS ;D

What you have planned with the USB cables sounds a neat install & would work no problem IMHO


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

UK225, Thanks for the tips. I reckon I can put together a 3 or 4 port USB box for around a fiver. Probably the most expensive bits will be a decent plastic or perspex box and the pack of velcro pads.

I've not done much with power supplies recently so was wondering if you could recommend a suitable DC-DC Regulator. I believe the MC30463 is common in most ciggy adapters, but as I intend to drive up to 3 or 4 USB ports I was thinking something throwing out a bit more current. Someone recommended a Maxim MAX727 or 787. Probably a better option than a 7805?
Also are people still using veroboard these days or is there something better? ???


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Hi m8 I am still using veroboard for projects Â ;D

Although there are various newer types available from different manufactures using the same principle.

The MAX727 is rated at 2A & IIRC thermals at 2.6A IIRC so is better rating than the 7805.

I nearly always use the 7805 for 5V rails myself but this is just habit, if I were constructing this I would use a seperate 7805 for isolation on each output giving me a max of 1A per circuit, IIRC USB is 500mA per output on a powered hub so well within the limits.

You could use diodes to protect the individual circuits if using just one VR Â


----------

